# Coco had a Baby!!



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Okay so it was chaos mostly with me being nervous, but I did manage to get a lot of pics and two videos. Too many to post here so here is the link -
http://www.elwoodranch.com/goat-breeding/pregnancy/cocos-ff/

Coco is a Nigerian FF to a Pygmy (yes, this was an accident). We didn't even know she was pregnant, but I did the bleach test from another post here and it said she was. So there you go. I never having being at a birth had everything prepared for the worst, but I wasn't prepared for her screaming. I know birthing is painful I've had two kids, but it's so different to watch. I cried myself along with her screaming. So far everything has gone great. Thank you GS friends who were there for me when I was freaking out...lol Yes, everything I knew went out the window. I was a basketcase.

Hope you enjoy pics and vids.

Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!! Glad all went well! She's very cute!!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

oh i bout cried with her..Congrads..cute baby..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my that poor girl. What a little cutie, congrats!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG so cute! I LOVE that 'steel' coloring with the 'trim'. 
ADORABLE!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How sweet! I would be a basketcase too with the way she sounded! Glad it went well....what a cutie!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG I actually did break down and cried watching that! I don't know how I am going to handle it when my girls kid. I cant stand to see my critters in pain!
This is scary!
I had my son a month early with no pain killers, but he was still 10 pounds, and I wanted to die!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just try to remember, it is natural for them. I honestly think they handle it much better than we do!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! Baby looks healthy and happy....mama too!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations on your new arrival! What a cutie!


----------

